

Programming's Dirtiest Little Secret (2008) - shadeless
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/09/programmings-dirtiest-little-secret.html

======
walterbell
Typing tutors: [http://alternativeto.net/software/rapid-typing-
tutor/](http://alternativeto.net/software/rapid-typing-tutor/)

------
jjgreen
I don't want to type faster than I can think.

------
orionblastar
Programming is more about getting it right than typing faster than everyone
else. Quality takes time, you have to watch your syntax. You have to follow
your design, make sure the code all fits together.

You aren't typing a letter, you are typing source code. You make a mistake in
a letter, nobody cares and few notice it. You make a mistake in your source
code, and compile, you have to go hunting for that bug.

Sure I worked with programmers that did 60wpms, I always had to help them find
the errors in their source code. I always had to take time away from what I do
to help them. I type with just two fingers like Scotty from Star Trek, but I
debug better and write a better quality code.

